# HS55 with bad motor



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

New Member here,
I have a Honda HS55 with a bad motor. The machine is in good condition otherwise. Can purchase a new GX160 with a 20mmx2" shaft. Any thoughts? Any suggestions?
TC


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

why not just buy a predator for 1/4 the cost and some new pulleys from tractor supply?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

Is the mounting the same. Did not want to have to make any adapter plates or drill any holes for mounting. How good are the predator motors? I have use Honda motors for repowering other equipment and they just run good. I am up for other options.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Mounting Holes will Match. The Predator is a Good Engine, and you can use Your original pulleys; Crank is the Same size as well.The 205cc will produce More Power than the 160.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the predator is an almost identical clone of the honda gx200, which shares the exact same mounting pattern as the honda gx140, gx160 and gx200. it will be a bolt on replacement. the predators in my experience run just as good as a real honda for a fraction of the cost. honda parts fit it


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i'd also grab a predator , to a master auto tech thinking they are cheap junk, i'll admit i'm dead six'ed wrong, as it turns out they run real nice,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

So went on the Harbor Freight site and they list a few predator engines. Are you thinking the 212cc? It has a 3/4" shaft diameter so I would need to get a new pulley right? The Honda has a 20 mm shaft.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

never hear of a 20mm. is it a 22mm? as on a gx160rh, i checked small engine warehouse which lists a few gx160 engines showing 3/4 inch shafts 1 with a 5/8 and one with a 22mm, normal small engines use 5/8 or 3/4.

if in doubt HFT always has engines on display take your old pulley along and slide it on the shaft of the display engine,


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

212cc with the cast aluminum valve cover is the one you want. like i said you will need new pulleys shouldnt be more then 10 bucks a piece from either tractor supply or grainger


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Honda’s snow duty engines use metric crankshafts. (20mm) Their general purpose engines are fractional cranks (3/4”) 

I’m certain a replacement engine is available through a Honda dealer. Obviously it would be a pricey option.

The predator 212cc is a great engine for the price. But will require new pulleys. Also the air filter should be removed and the main jet upped one size. I repowered an old toro 521 with a 212 and it worked real well.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honestly i think the predators are jetted a bit on the lean side but if they dont surge during winter dont fix em


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So went on the Harbor Freight site and they list a few predator engines. Are you thinking the 212cc? It has a 3/4" shaft diameter so I would need to get a new pulley right? The Honda has a 20 mm shaft.


212cc with aluminum valve cover (Hemi engine version) is what most want. You may be able to shim the pulleys using a small strip of thin metal shaped to the shaft, the key way should not be an issue.



87 powershift said:


> never hear of a 20mm. is it a 22mm?


Honda Snowblower GX engines (and perhaps Yamaha as well, I'll have to check on that) use 20mm PTO shafts on engines up to the GX200. Starting with the GX240 they use a 24mm PTO shaft.

As stated before Honda GX general purpose engines use 3/4" PTO up to the GX200. Starting with the GX240 (up to GX390)they use 1" PTO. I haven't dealt with the larger twin engines, so I can not comment there...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

some engines up to gx270 can be ordered with 3/4 shaft. its an extremely rare option but ive seen it


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

did you end up picking up a predator?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

Just got the motor of on Monday. Need to measure the shaft length and pulley dimensions. I will go out on Friday to pick up the Predator mot from Harbor Freight. Appreciate the information. I will post when the job is complete.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

So the motor was installed and changed the pulleys. Everything was great until I lunched te cheap pulleys that I installed. Ordered some better grade pulleys which will be in this week. Why do you suggest removing the air filter?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I would remove the air filter and drill the carb jet out to .034, or it will run lean in the cold air.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

For the air filter, It has the risk of icing up and not letting any air in, Not a lot of dust in the snow so no real need for a air filter on a snow blower.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Stupid question. If 3/4 is 19MM, and the shaft is 20 MM, could you ream the pulley the 1MM to 20MM?

Good luck with the re-power. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

jsup said:


> Stupid question. If 3/4 is 19MM, and the shaft is 20 MM, could you ream the pulley the 1MM to 20MM?
> 
> Good luck with the re-power. Hope it works out for you.


The Honda engine has the 20mm shaft And the predator has the 3/4 19mm shaft. If it was the other way around, reaming would work.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> The Honda engine has the 20mm shaft And the predator has the 3/4 19mm shaft. If it was the other way around, reaming would work.


OK, I'm an idiot. Had it backwards. Thanks for the explanation without ridicule. Ah heck, toss in the ridicule next time I deserved it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

drmerdp said:


> The Honda engine has the 20mm shaft And the predator has the 3/4 19mm shaft. If it was the other way around, reaming would work.



In that case you might be able to made a shim with a piece of flashing or an old pop can.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2017)

Shryp said:


> In that case you might be able to made a shim with a piece of flashing or an old pop can.


 Just an update. Bought a pair of good quality pulleys and installed them last week. Used the snow blower last week as well for about 3hrs. Couldn't be happier with the predator motor.
Thanks for all the advice. Hope That's it for snow this year. LOL
TC


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Chonda on a Honda is your best bang for the buck.


----------



## flynhigh (Dec 7, 2019)

Where did you get your pulley's at for the repower? Do you by chance have the part numbers?


----------



## Khougo (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes im in the same boat looking for replacement pulley for the newer gx160 with the 3/4 shaft


----------

